# Deep Dropping



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Nice day yesterday so headed out to around 900 caught some decent Goldens decided to try out 1200 but no hits. What depth are you guys finding the large Goldens? How about ball park depths for the seabass..

Thank you in advance for the assistance


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

We were out there Thursday and picked up 2 lontail sea bass in 6 to 700. Also picked up a couple smaller tile in 7 to 800. Moved out to 1000 and had no luck on the tile


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

We did pretty well on the long tail sea bass in 500 the other day.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

O-SEA-D said:


> We did pretty well on the long tail sea bass in 500 the other day.
> 
> 
> are you fishing a natural bottom for the seabass or mud?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Seemed muddy based on the weights coming up and still having mud on them.


----------



## ColemanOGwynn (Apr 2, 2015)

We have found that the best depths are between 600-800. The size of the fish depends on the spot rather than the depth, IMO.


----------

